# terme péjoratif pour une personne qui porte des lunettes



## Cracker Jack

Y-a-t-il du mot, un adjectif ou un substantif bien péjoratif pour décrire une personne qui porte des lunettes? Elle n'a pas de vie sociale non plus. Elle est occupée par des études ou des activités academiques de telle façon qu'elle n'a pas de temps pour des fêtes ou des salades.

Je pensais à polard(e). Bien que la plupart portent des lunettes, il y a aussi des exceptions. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## tourne

qu'est ce qu'un polard ??

le mot que tu cherches est binoclard (e)   : binocle (lunette) + ard (péjoratif)

"un vieux professeur binoclard" (petit Robert)


----------



## Ploupinet

Un "intello" peut-être ? (Mais il n'y a pas de lien avec les lunettes ! )


----------



## Calamitintin

Polard...ça s'emploie dans certaines école d'ingénieur, je sais (pas dans la mienne ), pour quelqu'un qui passe son temps dans les polys.
Binoclard oui...Geek (si elle passe son temps devant les ordis)...On peut parler de "no-life"...Mais je ne sais pas si c'est très répandu...
++
Cal


----------



## Anne345

Hervé Bazin parle de "_bésiclard studieux_".


----------



## geve

J'aurais dit *binoclard* aussi. Sinon, le *boutonneux à lunettes* est un autre classique, mais je ne sais pas si tu voulais des boutons en plus !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

On parle aussi facilement d'une "vieille taupe" pour une femme désagréable

être myope comme une taupe: être très myope, ne rien voir du tout.

vivre comme une taupe: ne pas sortir de chez soi, être casannier.

Tu pourrais peut-être jouer avec ça.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je dis bigleux.

Edit : Ah oui, Gévy !  Et en plus ça marche aussi pour les étudiants en prépa.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci beaucoup por vos réponses. Cependant, je dois éclairer:

1. Cal on applique polard seulement aux affaires polytechniques?
Un élève de poli obsédé par ses études est polard?

2. Anne, est Hervé Bazin écrivain ou academicien? Je pensais aussi à Hervé de Caméra Café mais je n'étais pas sure.

3. Karine, quel age ont-ils les étudiants de prépa. Est-il à l'étage de BAC + 2 ou + 3?

Merci autre fois.


----------



## Anne345

Et _polard_ ne vient pas de _polycopié_ mais de _polarisé_ (cf. TLFI)


----------



## Calamitintin

On dit aussi *pougne* : quelqu'un qui ne fait que bosser. Je ne sais pas si c'est compris de tout le monde ou si c'est seulement dans le jargon étudiant .


----------



## Kolan

Celui qui porte des lunettes - *lunetté*, ça sonne péjoratif. Pourtant, c'est rare.


----------



## tie-break

Kolan said:


> Celui qui porte des lunettes - *lunetté*, ça sonne péjoratif. Pourtant, c'est rare.


 
Et *lunettard* aussi, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## FrançoisXV

Un têtard à hublots ?


----------



## DearPrudence

J'aime bien le *"binoclard", "le boutonneux à lunettes"* (oui, on voit bien le geek) & *"l'intello"*, les gens tendant à faire l'amalgame entre avoir des lunettes & avoir le nez collé dans les bouquins 


Calamitintin said:


> On dit aussi *pougne* : quelqu'un qui ne fait que bosser. Je ne sais pas si c'est compris de tout le monde ou si c'est seulement dans le jargon étudiant .


Non, jamais entendu en Basse-Normandie



Kolan said:


> Celui qui porte des lunettes - *lunetté*, ça sonne péjoratif. Pourtant, c'est rare.


Jamais entendu dans ce sens-là  En tout cas, j'aurais été ravie de me faire traiter de "lunetté", cela n'a absolument rien de péjoratif selon moi ...



tie-break said:


> Et *lunettard* aussi, n'est-ce pas ?


35 occurrences sur google, je pense que ce mot doit émerger. Je suis trop vieille pour le connaître


----------



## Kolan

DearPrudence said:


> Jamais entendu dans ce sens-là  En tout cas, j'aurais été ravie de me faire traiter de "lunetté", cela n'a absolument rien de péjoratif selon moi ...


Toutefois, ici ça sonne au moins trop familier, si appeler _un jeune étudiant_, surtout ensemble avec d'autres épithètes, _cravaté__ et _*lunetté*.

Ou bien, voici un exemple littéraire clairement péjoratif.

"Chapeautée et *lunettée *de noir, la vieille star multiliftée mais toujours aussi blondasse appliqua son cul-de-poule sur celui du mégaphone." 

http://infos.samizdat.net/article259.html


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien le _têtard à hublots_ de François 

Suggestions...inspirées des exemples
- intello à binocles
- rat à lunettes (dans le sens de "rat de bibliothèque")
- taupe laborieuse (mais ça, c'est presque trop gentil)

Les moins jeunes se souviennent peut-être de Felix le chat... je me souviens qu'à l'école pour me taquiner, on m'appelait Petit Biquet


----------



## itka

Kolan said:


> Ou bien, voici un exemple littéraire clairement péjoratif.
> "Chapeautée et *lunettée *de noir, la vieille star multiliftée mais toujours aussi blondasse appliqua son cul-de-poule sur celui du mégaphone."



Mais... ce n'est pas "chapeautée et lunettée" qui est péjoratif mais toute la suite de la phrase.
Dire de quelqu'un qu'il est "chapeauté et lunetté" n'a d'autre sens que de dire qu'il porte un chapeau et des lunettes...C'est une simple description qui peut être neutre, comique, précise, etc...


----------



## Kolan

itka said:


> Mais... ce n'est pas "chapeautée et lunettée" qui est péjoratif mais toute la suite de la phrase.
> Dire de quelqu'un qu'il est "chapeauté et lunetté" n'a d'autre sens que de dire qu'il porte un chapeau et des lunettes...C'est une simple description qui peut être neutre, comique, précise, etc...


Utilisé dans le même contexte et en ligne avec "multiliftée", "blondasse" (vilaine blonde), "cul-de-poule" pour décrire la même personne, *lunettée *reflète bien leur façon d'exprimer la péjoration. Si pas vilaine, on dirait plutôt "une vieille dame (blonde) aux lunettes noires", et ça, c'est neutre. Mais je suis d'accord qu'il s'agit d'une nuance.


----------



## Ploupinet

"Polard" m'était inconnu aussi, pourtant je viens d'une école d'ingé !


----------



## DearPrudence

itka said:


> Mais... ce n'est pas "chapeautée et lunettée" qui est péjoratif mais toute la suite de la phrase.
> Dire de quelqu'un qu'il est "chapeauté et lunetté" n'a d'autre sens que de dire qu'il porte un chapeau et des lunettes...C'est une simple description qui peut être neutre, comique, précise, etc...


Oui, complètement d'accord avec Itka, "lunetté" en lui-même n'est pas péjoratif. J'imagine mal quelqu'un tenter d'être méchant en disant : "Espèce de sale lunetté !" 


> Un têtard à hublots ?


Perso, on appelait ma mère *"tétard à hublots"*, j'ai donc du mal à trouver ça méchant  (juste parce qu'elle avait des lunettes très années 80 quoi  )



> Les prépas scientifiques sont les taupes (d'où les remarques de Gévy et KaRiNe), les littéraires les khâgnes, et les économiques les épices.


Wow, je ne connaissais que les (hypo)khâgnes. J'avais toujours cru que les scientifiques c'étaient les boutonneux à lunettes, moi


----------

